
Linux Foundation Launches Branded Credit Card. Yes, It Features Tux. - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/28/linux-foundation-launches-branded-credit-card-yes-it-features-tux/
======
datums
The Linux Fund has had this for many years. I'm not sure how well it's working
for them. <http://www.linuxfund.org/>

~~~
apgwoz
Yeah, a good friend of mine used to whip out his Tux card to make me jealous
in 1999. I then would whip out the Yoda card in my wallet, and a duel would
ensue. Of course since Tux doesn't have opposable thumbs, Yoda won every time.

------
mahmud
<http://www.linuxfoundation.org/programs/linux-credit-card>

But when I visit the URL it says _Access denied You are not authorized to
access this page._

~~~
sven
»Initially, the custom Linux Foundation Visa Platinum card is only available
to U.S. residents, but the organization expects to expand in the coming
months.«

~~~
mahmud
I am an American in Australia, couldn't they use something other than my IP to
verify my identity?

~~~
almost
Page works fine for me now from the UK. Probably just a standard issue
technical glitch :)

------
noelchurchill
So is the credit scoring algorithm open source and GPL'd? Uhhh no it's just a
Visa card. It's like slapping a Penguin on the windows boot up screen and
saying "buy this to support linux". By working with card partner, the linux
foundation is essentially a affiliate marketer, helping to make umb bank lots
of money. Nah thanks.

------
rawr
Do I have to use the command line to use it at stores?

~~~
rawr
How about edit an XML file?

